# Long term build..... "Timmie's Speed Shop"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

So, I started this project in October of 2017. My last shop diorama I had built was as a kid in 1974. I'm a Kustom Kulture artist, so this build reflects a lot of the art work and kustom shops from both my friends and places I have seen in my years as a dedicated car geek. I decided to go big this time, this shop is over 3 feet long and about 2 feet wide. When it's done, it will have a lot of LED lighting and as much detail as I can manage to put in there. Here's where I'm at so far. The shop features a paint booth, an airbrush studio dedicated to my buddy Sonny DePalma (R.I.P.), a garage area, a large showroom/parts shop, lounge, and a t-shirt shop.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The garage area is pretty much complete, but I am always looking for small interesting parts to put in there and add more detail!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm impressed!
what scale?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

My favorite area in the shop I think is the airbrush studio dedicated to my long time buddy Sonny DePalma. We lost Sonny in 2013, but his art work lives on! His own garage diorama, the "Weirdo Garage" was a big inspiration for my own build. I made a tiny Sonny figure pinstriping a panel, along with dozens of his favorite things, most notably Rat Fink!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

alpink said:


> I'm impressed!
> what scale?


It's 1/25. (there is some 1/24 stuff in there too tho....)


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Most of the kustom parts have been airbrushed with House of Kolors urethanes, and I have printed the majority of my own scale labels, magazines, model boxes, and posters. If you look closely, you will see scale masking tape rolls, paint brushes, roll paper, and much more. I have a few tiny pieces that Sonny himself painted and gave to me many years ago.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

To date, I have restored and kustom painted over 100 scale trophies!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

impressive collection of trophies!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Outstanding !! Unbelievable !! What a brilliant piece of work !!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

This thread gets better each time I see it! 🤙


----------

